# Muay Thai / Thai Boxing in Perth, WA



## nocturnus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm hoping that someone from Oz on these boards will be able to help me out.

Due to the unfortunate closure of my current Muay Thai club (Cannington Kick Boxing) I am looking for a new club.  I would prefer it if the new club was south of the river eg around Cannington or the surrounding area.

I have searched around the internet, checked google, yellow pages, etc but can't seem to find anything - can anyone please help me out?!?

Also, if this new club also ran kids' classes, that would be ideal!

Thanks all

N


----------



## Akira (Jan 8, 2010)

Only gym I know SOR is way way south down in Mandurah.

Not too far North though you can try 

Phons gym
1 Edith St
Northbridge WA 6003, Australia
(08) 9227 5296

or

Riddlers Gym
Rear 137 Scarborough Beach Road, MT HAWTHORN
PO Box 340 Mount Hawthorn WA 6915
P:0415 122 856

Both excellent gyms

What happened to Cannington? Why did it close?

There's also that Cobra kickboxing place near Giris on Albany Hwy but I've never been there so I can't recommend it.

Oh this wouldn't be my first choice, but I trained here for a while and it's not bad.

WA Thai Boxing 

Unit 2 / 8 Boag Rd 
Morley  WA 6062 Australia *Phone:*
0401 373 001

Peter the head trainer used to work at Phons


----------



## nocturnus (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply

I had looked at both of those gyms, but by the time I finish work, there is no chance of getting to the gym on time.

CKB has closed down because the owner, Lee Blackman, unfortunately passed away.  He was such a great guy and amazing trainer, it will be difficult to find someone to fill his shoes.

The only one I have so far managed to find SOR, is Nine Dragon Martial Arts Academy in Canning Vale.  I'm going for a look next week.  Have you heard anything about this?

My 6 year old son also done Muay Thai at CKB and it is difficult to find something for him to continue this.  He has been expressing an interest in karate, but I think he may find this a bit of a disappointment after doing Muay Thai for about a year.


----------



## Akira (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, I didn't hear about Lee, my sincere condolences to his family and friends.

I've never heard of Nine Dragons before, sorry. To be honest I steer clear of anything with 'Dragon' in the name.

Yeah it's difficult with all the gyms being spread so far apart. Perth could really do with a few more. I might be moving there for a while and opening one up with my thai mate but that's still in the works.

As far as kids muay thai programs, the only one I'm aware of is the one Murray runs up at Kalamunda Kickboxing but if you finish work at 5pm you'd only just get there by 6pm, plus it's up in the hills. 

Sorry I can't help any further. If I hear of anything I'll let you know.

Oh I just remembered there's a good Vietnamese kung fu school in Vic Park (more or less).  The style isn't so disimilar to muay thai, plus they have weapons training.  If your young bloke is interested I can find the address for you?  It's closer to muay thai than karate.


----------



## nocturnus (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm of the same opinion as you - anything with 'Dragon' in the title just seems to scream 'McDojo' at me!  I'll go along and have a look - I might be pleasantly surprised.  If it's crap, I would rather train on my own and I will train my son myself (with what little knowledge I have).

If you could get the address of the kung fu school, that would be excellent, thanks!

I actually don't finish my work until 5.30, so unfortunately, that seems to rule a lot of classes out.  Thanks for your help though, and I'll keep you informed about Nine Dragons - good or bad.


----------



## Akira (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool, please let us know for sure, I'm interested to hear what you think of the McDojo.

Hopefully this kung fu place will appeal to your son, I haven't trained there for a few years now but the training was good when I went there.

The kung fu school is 
Shaolin Chow Ka
http://shaolinchowka.com/kungfu/
*Sifu Patrick Luong* 
Office Number: 9457 9509 
Aussie Mobile: 0402 217 468

Ahhh just realised their address isn't on their website and I can't remember the street name it's on, sorry! I think it's runs off Berwick St? Or it's very close to there. 

Don't waste your time calling the office number, try his mobile instead.

Good thing I liked about this place was Patrick is a top bloke, and we did a lot of sparring (compared to other kung fu schools).  Good luck!


----------



## nocturnus (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I went along - it is very much a karate based kickboxing as opposed to thai boxing.  There is meant to be a schedule of classes on certain nights and times, but it appears that once everyone is there, they do pretty much whatever they like.  There were people disappearing of the mats for rest left, right and centre, people just having a carry on, etc.

In short, not for me!  I am going along to Gracie Barra in Perth on Monday to try out the kickboxing and MMA classes to see if this is more like what I'm looking for.


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2010)

You mean Nine Dragons?

You know I went to a local martial arts school who proclaims to teach everything but I was amazed to see how badly the classes were run, how bad the students forms were, how bad the sparring was.. I don't know how these people sleep at night teaching absolute rubbish and taking money for it.


----------



## nocturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, sorry, I meant Nine Dragons - I didn't make that clear.  Alarm bells started ringing when I told the instructor that I had done Muay Thai for about 3 years.  His response was "Yeah, well, Muay Thai is a bit basic."
WTF!!!

It is so basic, he was teaching clinching totally wrong - I could have gone on the mat and thrown most of them all over the place, and I'm not particulary proficient.

Ah well, I 'll keep looking.

Thanks


----------

